# Canine Good Citizen Test



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,

If your dog took the AKC Canine Good Citizen test, would you mind posting how much it cost? Nikki is in obedience school right now. She's completed 5 weeks, and she will take the test when she is finished, in about 7 more weeks. I was wondering what is the usual price for it? The training school Nikki attends charges $100 to take the test.


Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If I recall, (this was 6+ years ago, so a guess) the cost of the test was included in the training. And her training classes cost about $250-$300 total.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

$100 seems OUTRAGEOUSLY high just for the testing, especially if you are already going through their training classes. I think some trainers offer classes specifically for those who are interested in taking the CGC test and I could see charging $100 IF you're taking a CLASS which is multiple sessions. 

I plan to get Karli tested sometime. I would like to do therapy work again however Karli would probably benefit from going through Level II before the CGC and therapy dog testing. She's always been a little excitable when she's in new surroundings. 

I was curious about the cost of the test so I just e-mailed Karli's trainer to ask her about the charges and I'll let you know as soon as she responds.




Joy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie took the test at a show sponsored by all of the local dog clubs and rescues. I paid $10.00 for the test and another $5.00 to register the results with AKC and get a certificate from them. The test takes all of about 10 minutes so $100 to take the test sounds really high. Bogie just got his CGC in September.
For anyone interested, the test is as follows:
*
1. Accepting a friendly stranger*
Evaluator approaches, shakes hand with the handler. Does not touch dog.
*2. Sitting politely for petting*.
Evaluator pets dog, must show no shyness or resentment.
*3. Appearance and grooming*
Evaluator inspects dog, combs or brushes lightly, examines ears & each front foot.
*4. Out for a walk*
Handler takes dog for a short walk including right turn, left turn, about turn, and stop.
*5. Walking through a crowd*
Dog and handler walk close to several people: dog may show casual interest but not jump up.
*6. Sit and down on command/Staying in place.*
Handler show dog can do sit and down, then chooes a position, leaves dog and goes to the end of a 20 ft. line and returns immediately.
*7. Coming when called*
With dog still on 20 ft. line from Test 6, handler walks out 10ft. and calls dog.
*8. Reaction to another dog*
Two handlers and dogs approach, shake hands, exchange pleasantries, move on. Dog can show casual interest.
*9. Reaction to distractions*
Distractions are presented: dog may not panic or show aggression.
*10 Supervised Separation*
Handler goes out of sight for 3 minutes. Dog is held on a 6 ft leash by an evaluator.
To pass the CGC Test and receive a certificate, dog must pass all 10 items of the test.

Hope you found this helpful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Since you all agree that the price is very high, I'm thinking that I must be mistaken. The test might just be included within the price of the 12-week training. I didn't have time to check with the trainer today, but I read the price off a flyer as I walked out the door. 

Perhaps they charge $100 for a specific training class for that test? Since Nikki is taking obedience 1 and 2, which is 3 months long and costs $300 total, I don't see why they would charge an additional $100 for the test. Must be my mistake.

When I find out for sure, I'll post here. Thanks!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine has always been included with the cost of the prep class. Peep's class is $90 and you take the test at the end (or 2 weeks early since we're going out of town LOL). That sounds really expensive. I'd check your local kennel clubs and see if any of them offer it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! I have a feeling I've jumped the gun here. The CGC test is probably included after the 12 week training and I misread that flyer.


----------

